# JavaScript Aufruf klappt im iFrame nicht



## Killi138 (22. Dez 2006)

Hi Leute, ich habe ein etwas komisches Problem!

Ich habe ein Chat als Applet. Dieses liegt in einem Layer, der erst unsichtbar ist. Auf der Seite gibt es eine JavaScipt-Funktion visi() zum sichtbar schalten des Layers.

So...lokal funktioniert es einwandtfrei, das Applet wird in einem Frame namens "partner" und innerhalb dieses Frames nochmal in dem iFrame namens "main" geladen! Also iFrame im Frame. Fragt nicht, hat alles seinen Sinn und Zweck 

nun allerdings funktioniet das hier überhaupt nicht: getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("javascript:visi();"));


gut, hab ich mir gedacht, probieren geht über studieren...er geht vom obersten Fenster aus! Mit dem Aufruf hier funktioniert es LOKAL tadellos:

getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("javascriptartner.main.visi();"));

wenn ich die Sachen allerdings hochlade, sehe ich in der JS-Fehlerkonsole von meinem Firefox eine Meldung, dass er die Funktion nicht findet!


Habt ihr irgend eine Idee, wie ich das lösen könnte?


----------



## Killi138 (22. Dez 2006)

Er meckert sogar rum wenn ich nur versuche "javascript:alert('test');" ausführen will!

Die Konsole meint, unknown function alert() was soll das? Erkennt er das nicht als JavaScript an???

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Killi138 (27. Dez 2006)

Falls es noch wem nutzt, ich hab das Problem gefunden!

ich musste selbst bei einem alert-Befehl den aktuellen Fensternamen mit angeben, keine Ahnung wieso! Wenn ich also eine JavaScript-Funktion namens "test" in einem iFrame namens "main" aufrufen will, muss ich das hier tun:

getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("javascript:test();"), "main");


----------

